# Governor General‘s Foot Guard (Ottawa)



## Entr0py (1 Sep 2003)

Are there any trades available within the GGFG other than Infanteer? Specifically other combat arms? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MP 811 (1 Sep 2003)

no...the GGFG is a reserve infantry regiment as as such, infantry would be the combat arm trade for that unit.  Look for an armoured reserve or artillery unit for the other two combat arms.


----------



## Entr0py (1 Sep 2003)

Thank you, I wasn‘t very sure if there were any other options.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (1 Sep 2003)

The GGHG has room for armor


----------



## y2kroachman (17 Mar 2004)

Is anybody in this reserve unit? On what nights do you train? What are the exercises like? Are you pleased with this unit? Are there advanced courses given by this unit, like i dont know para chute courses etc...Any other information would be very helpfull.

Thx a million!

y2k
soon to be


----------



## Gibson (17 Mar 2004)

I‘m almost finished my BMQ to join the Guards so I can only answer a few of your questions.

Regular parade nights are on Tuesday.  Advanced courses are available.

If you are interested you can also go Ceremonial Guard in the summer where you wear the bearskin hats and scarlet tunics.  I personally am spending my summer getting MOC trained but to each his own.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Mar 2004)

Met a GGFG Sergeant by the name of Sean Gagnon at AASAM in Brisbane, who was a member of the CF shootig team in Australia in Nov 2002, and hopefully he‘ll be beck in 2004.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## y2kroachman (17 Mar 2004)

alright thanks for the info, hope to on bmq this summer


----------



## Gibson (17 Mar 2004)

Sgt Gagnon won the Queen‘s Medal for top shot (Reservist) in August at Connaught.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Mar 2004)

Good on Sean! I cant forget him, and he wont forget me either. His kit bag was chock-a-block full of Aussie things and he gave me his ultra shined parade boots, which I have here and use with our service dress.

Please pass on my regards to him, and that I hope he makes it out to AASAM again this year.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Gibson (17 Mar 2004)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/GGFG/index_e.asp 

The DND updated their site for the Guards, has some good recruiting information.


----------



## Franko (18 Mar 2004)

Hope the GGFG enjoy the Bren Gun Carrier the RCD restored this past year. It is being dedicated soon I think.

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Mar 2004)

Is that universal carrier a runner?

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Franko (18 Mar 2004)

No. The team and I gutted it for parts, which was the agreement. The RCD carrier should be up and running by the end of the summer.

Regards


----------



## BestOfTheBest (18 Mar 2004)

Hey y2k, are you done your testing yet?
Beacause I applying for that unit to. I have my appitude test to do on the 30th.


----------



## y2kroachman (19 Mar 2004)

well i just have to do my pt and then sit and wait. I workout 5 times a week and have been jogging so much lately im actually starting to like it. I like lookin back on my route then sayin holy crap i jogged all that!?!? hehe.   Just a tip for your aptitude. Make sure your math, verbal and spatial skills r good cuz its not too easy. Good luck though and hope to see ya there!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Mar 2004)

Oh, if you can bring along an extra Carl Gustav when you join up, I am sure the Regiment will be most appreciative.  ;-)


----------



## portcullisguy (20 Mar 2004)

hahahah.... "Gustav Gone For Good!"

Although, I never did hear the full story behind that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Mar 2004)

Wes,
There is also a Universal Carrier with the Windsor Regiment. Completely restored last year and a runner.


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Mar 2004)

Excellent! There is a runner out at the infantry Museum in Singleton too. Used in parades etc.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Devlin (20 Mar 2004)

> Oh, if you can bring along an extra Carl Gustav when you join up, I am sure the Regiment will be most appreciative. ;-)


I have heard bits and pieces of this story but never the whole thing. It goes that during a summer EX the Guards "forgot" a Carl G in a training area in one version of the story and on the side of the road after a breakdown in another version of the story. 

Hence the unit‘s nickname  *Gustav Gone For Good* 

If I‘m wrong on these points someone sort me out please.


----------



## Redeye (20 Mar 2004)

That‘s more or less the story I heard as well.

GGFG also stands for Good God, Forgot the Gustav!


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Mar 2006)

Hello all,

went for my CFAT on Monday. Apparently I qualified for all the trades that I chose  
Going for my medical/interview on the 29th.
I am soo pumped! 

Anyone else around here joining the Res. F GGFG's here in Ottawa?

--Lucas


----------



## nicolascole (13 Mar 2006)

I would love to join the guards, but I am only 15 right now. I am going to go see a recruiter tomorrow, but i think I might be able to apply after July 1st because you have to "turn 16 prior to 1 July in the year of enrolment." I can ask the recruiter tomorrow, but is it hard to get into the summer ceremonial program, and do you need to do your BMQ beforehand? 


Thanks, and good luck everyone,
Nicolas


----------



## Rice0031 (13 Mar 2006)

Nick,

you may want to get in touch directly with the GGFG recruiting NCM. His name is MCpl Mallis. You can reach him at 889-0120. He's answered all my questions. He'll have all the GGFG-specific information you'll need. Though I do know that before you can do Guard duty, you have to have completed BMQ. Then while doing Guard duty you can do  BIQ, I believe. Or at least that is what I have been told. That's what I'm trying to do this summer. I'd like to be fully trained by the end of the summer.

However, you also have an issue: you have to turn 16 BEFORE July 1st on year of enrollment, as it says. Therefore, I'm afraid you may not be able to apply this year.  Give it a go, though.

Good luck.


----------



## nicolascole (13 Mar 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> you may want to get in touch directly with the GGFG recruiting NCM. His name is MCpl Mallis. You can reach him at 889-0120. He's answered all my questions. He'll have all the GGFG-specific information you'll need. Though I do know that before you can do Guard duty, you have to have completed BMQ. Then while doing Guard duty you can do  BIQ, I believe. Or at least that is what I have been told. That's what I'm trying to do this summer. I'd like to be fully trained by the end of the summer.
> 
> ...



Thank You for the Information Rice, I will contact MCpl Mallis for all my questions regarding the Guards.  I also do realise that I will not be able to apply this year. I will have to apply after July 1st 2006, then my birthday is in January 2007, and I will be 16 before July 1st 2007 (if you understand that). I would ideally like to be doing Guard Duty summer of 2007 because Summer of 2008 I might be applying to RMC and if I get accepted, then I do not think I will have time to do Guard Duty in the summer, as you leave earlier to do some training for RMC.

Again, Thank You for Helping me out,
Nicolas Cole


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Mar 2006)

Sounds like you got a plan. Sounds like a good one too. Good luck with RMC. Glad to help.


----------



## Kid_Recruit (10 Apr 2006)

Hello,

    I was wondering if anyone in the guards could tell me if the guards has a boxing association, because I've boxed before and i would find it a lot more exciting if i could do both    



thank you.


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Apr 2006)

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone in the guards could tell me if the guards has a boxing association, because I've boxed before and i would find it a lot more exciting if i could do both
> 
> ...



According to your profile, you are with the Guards so why don't you ask at your unit?   :


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2006)

Not very likely.  Boxing hasn't been a CF Sport for many years now.


----------



## Kid_Recruit (10 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> According to your profile, you are with the Guards so why don't you ask at your unit?   :



I am a recruit, I haven't gone on parade yet and I'm not supposed attend until after BMQ this summer. :-\


----------



## Gill557 (18 May 2006)

I was in the Guards, before I went over to the dark side.  It's a good unit, very demanding.

Oh yeah Sgt. Gagnon was Lt. Gagnon last time I was there.  He took his commission.

Cheers


----------



## JJLowes48 (17 Oct 2006)

Hi, this is my first posting so please bear with me.  Looking for info re-enlisting with GGFG.  My youngest son (currently 15, turning 16 Jan 07) is interested and requested I look-up the proceedures and processes involved.

A little history.  My father, (Major. G.J. Fortier, Ret'd) from GGFG and still is involved with the association. He is a former RSM as well.  I spent a few years in my youth with The Guards and attained the rank of Cpl., so there's a definite involvement from this family.

Any information would be greatfully appreciated.

Up The Guards.

John Fortier


----------



## kincanucks (17 Oct 2006)

JJLowes48 said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first posting so please bear with me.  Looking for info re-enlisting with GGFG.  My youngest son (currently 15, turning 16 Jan 07) is interested and requested I look-up the proceedures and processes involved.
> 
> A little history.  My father, (Major. G.J. Fortier, Ret'd) from GGFG and still is involved with the association. He is a former RSM as well.  I spent a few years in my youth with The Guards and attained the rank of Cpl., so there's a definite involvement from this family.
> 
> ...



The best possible people to give you the most correct and update information is the unit itself.


----------



## Synthos (17 Oct 2006)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> no...the GGFG is a reserve infantry regiment as as such, infantry would be the combat arm trade for that unit.  Look for an armoured reserve or artillery unit for the other two combat arms.



other TWO combat arms????

I'm insulted! You obviously left the best trade of them all out because deep down you wish you were a Sapper....


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2006)

Synthos said:
			
		

> other TWO combat arms????
> 
> I'm insulted! You obviously left the best trade of them all out because deep down you wish you were a Sapper....



 ;D

There are not any "other TWO combat arms????"  There are only two Combat Arms, then there are the Combat Support Arms, and then the Combat Service Support Arms.  Sappers are sandwiched in the middle, feeling all nice and cuddly.

 ;D


----------



## Synthos (17 Oct 2006)

"
First in, last out
"


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2006)

I didn't know you were Armoured Recce?  Did you look into Reg't d'Hull?


----------



## Synthos (17 Oct 2006)

..? That's painted on our wall at my -combat engineer- unit 

Anyways a Recce doesn't look for a fight. We let the infantry at them!


----------

